# New owner from down south...



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi there, always wanted a TT and finally took the plunge and got rid of my Polo....


















The Polo had a 1.8T installed from a TT with a few other mods and was pushing 300bhp and a bit of a handful! 
So the TT is a lot slower but such a complete car and refined.

Got my hands on an 03 plate glacier silver with red leather interior. Remapped already, arm rest mod, satnav, bose and cruise control. Got a QS rear valance too and a stubby gear knob.























































Very very happy with the car, got a few plans for it including new wheels.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Where are you from Tom?

Welcome to the forum. I hope your pockets are deep... :lol:


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

deep pockets...!? haha The Polo was an absolute money pit but a lot of fun!

Im currently living in Dorchester but will be moving to Bournemouth soon.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome some nice mods there here is another join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Hang on a minute, Did you P/X this with Steve on here? Im guessing its too much of a coincidence that he was on a while back saying he'd traded his TT for a 300bhp Polo!!

PS, is it Avus Silver, or Glacier Blue?


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

I did indeed, nice bloke.

Do miss the power of the Polo and the sleeperness!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice car and being from a forum member you have inherited a well looked after car a few nice subtle mods! 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome and well done nice choice simlar to mine in combo.
R. :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thought I recognised that car :lol:

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

tomo87 said:


> deep pockets...!? haha The Polo was an absolute money pit but a lot of fun!
> 
> Im currently living in Dorchester but will be moving to Bournemouth soon.


Pop along to a SolenTTeers meet (Next event 27th Oct - see event forum), we move them around the area so some will be closer than others, everyone is welcome 8)


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

ill have a look and probably show my face, cheers guys


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Tom,

Great photos, car looks good. Did you get new wheels?

Like your wee knob!!  :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Tim G said:


> Hang on a minute, Did you P/X this with Steve on here? Im guessing its too much of a coincidence that he was on a while back saying he'd traded his TT for a 300bhp Polo!!
> 
> PS, is it Avus Silver, or Glacier Blue?


Thats what I was thinking that looks very familiar.
Are you sure thats Glacier blue? It looks like Avus silver. That or you have the only Glacier Blue with red interior I have ever seen. Any ways welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on a minute, Did you P/X this with Steve on here? Im guessing its too much of a coincidence that he was on a while back saying he'd traded his TT for a 300bhp Polo!!
> ...


Yeah it's definitely Glacier Blue - and it's _*not*_ the only one with a red leather interior - as I've got one too! 
And my paint code is LZ7K as is Tomo's - Glacier Blue.


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes, definitely Glacier Blue as I looked at a fair few Avus Silver TT's with red leather but wasnt so keen.

I had never seen this colour combo before either and it works so well.

Cheers Bojmobile, only colour to have in my opinion hehe


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Glacier Blue with red interior. That is a great colour combo. Enjoy


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks mate, I am indeed...seems to stand out so much more than most TT's!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

tomo87 said:


> Yes, definitely Glacier Blue as I looked at a fair few Avus Silver TT's with red leather but wasnt so keen.
> 
> I had never seen this colour combo before either and it works so well.
> 
> Cheers Bojmobile, only colour to have in my opinion hehe


Funny, as I remember saying to Steve how his car looked more like Glacier Blue in his pics a few months back, but he was 100% it was Avus Silver! I tried to find the thread, but I can't.


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

ye when he first approached me about a deal he said it was avus silver, i had a look at a pic and was confused!


----------

